# Battery Power questions (2nd try)



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I have a few more questions for you guys. I am in the planning and parts acquiring stage to convert my Bachmann 36T Shay and Climax to battery power.

1. What gauge wire should I use to go from the battery pack to the DCC board? I will be using 12 AA 2600 batteries for power.
I have some good 16g wire that I want to use, but need to know if that is big enough to handle the load?

2. I need to get a three way switch, but dont know the technical name for it, this will go from the battery pack to the DCC board \ Charging port. I know it needs to be center off but don't recall if it is dpdt. If any one could recommend a switch number and a place to buy it I would appreciate it. (or the right switch from Interex Electronics)

3. This question was going to be about a charging jack, but I found some info in another post, so I will be buying that from Interex Electronics, if someone can recommend the above asked about switch from there that would be great.

4. Do in need to replace (with a heavier gauge) the wires that go from the DCC board to the motors or is the wire the locos come with OK for battery power?

5. Do I need to remove the electrical pickups from the wheels even if I cut the wires and tape them off?

6. The Airwire G2 board can be cut in half to make it two smaller parts, what is the best way to cut it? 

Parts I will be using:
NCE GWire CAB
Shay - Airwire G2 and real old Phoenix sound board
Climax - QSI G Wire and Titan Magnum

Both Engines: 
12 AA 2600 NiNH batteries
4 AA Battery Holders with solder tabs - 3 per engine
Charging Jack
Center off switch
Fuses - I want to use the mini automotive blade fuses, but still looking for mini blade fuse holder 


Anything else i'm forgetting to get?

Thanks

Dave S


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

In the www.intertexelectronics.com site I found this handy chart (below), I am going to get the #321 DC Power Panel Mount Jack in 5.5mm X 2.1mm and the #210 CD Power Coaxial Plug in5.5mm X 2.1mm.



http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-A...0jacks.jpg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave 
RCS has a all in one kit (BIK-U 6amp) 
BATTERY INSTALLATION KIT 
w/charging jack, on/off switch and fuse. I do think that it is a 2.5mm plug thou. To cut the board I would score on both sides first then cut. 
Dick


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I typically use 18 or 20 gauge wire. The switch you are referring to is a DPDT (double pole double throw). Use a razor saw or small hacksaw to cut the board. DO NOT "score and snap" like you are cutting styrene. 
Terry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave 
I did not see the Split Board Kit with 3 inch flex cable in your list, also like Terry said use a razor saw to cut I did not say snap but I still would score. 
Dick


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Dick I didn't see your post when I typed that, I would have worded it differently.


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I will use the 16 Gauge wire I have on hand and have ordered the following parts from Interex Electronics:
Philmore 321 DC Power Panel Mount Jack 5.5mm x 2.1mm Metal Housing
Philmore 210 DC Power Coaxial Plug 5.5mm x 2.1mm
Philmore 30-10016 : Mini Toggle Switch, DPDT 5A @120V, ON-OFF-ON (28V DC)

And will be ordering a ribbon cable as mentioned above for the Airwire G2 Card.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm, I used a SPST switch. Of course I may have wired my battery installations different. You only need to "interupt" one leg of the battery outputs to the board. I usually run the negative right to the board. Then I use a SPST switch to interupt the path of the postive wire. See following diagram: 









It is what I do, however there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------

